# Stupid choker chain hitching question.



## Eric B (Nov 27, 2012)

Ok, stupid question but.... 
I've been clearing land with a tractor and 3 point hitch skidding winch. Using 4 choker chains I'll hook 4 logs to the cable's 3 keyhole sliders and end hook and drag them to the header pile. Sometimes I'll lose 1 (or two) logs on the way. I think it's because the logs twist on top of each other and a choker somehow comes unhooked?

Question: Why? Is there a correct way the choker should wrap around the log? Is it best that the choker chain hook goes under the log and then hook onto itself rather than over and then under the log? Is it best that the open face of the hook is open to the far end of the log rather than the tractor side? Is there some catchy rule/saying that I don't know about, like "under and around gets it bound" or some such? :msp_confused:


----------



## northmanlogging (Nov 28, 2012)

a proper choker will well choke the log and is very unlikely to come undone, they can slip off the ends if you're hooking em to close to the end. But going over, or under or around don't make much difference to me or the choker.

The other problem could be that you are not using proper chokers and substituting regular old tow chain, the hooks are different, a choker will slide on itself and tighten up on the log. where a tow chain just has a loop of a fixed size you hope will bite hard enough and not slip off (although the size is adjustable its essentially fixed). These problems can be amplified by not keeping at least a little tension on the hitch, slack gives it room to unhook.

You could also swallow the $40 or so each and get some cable chokers, easier to stuff under a log and the bell is less likely to come undone while slack


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 29, 2012)

Open part of the choker hook towards the back, so the chain hits the "closed" side of the hook as it's pulled.

Easiest way to stop losing logs: Double wrap that rascal. Go around the log 2x before hooking the choker on itself. Never loose another one, not much harder to take off @ the landing. I always tried to leave 6" of chain between the slider / keyhole and the choker hook so I didn't F^&% up the cable by bending it too severely. Also allows for easier un-hooking @ landing.


----------



## floyd (Nov 29, 2012)

Put a ring on the end of the chain. 

A swivel will keep the logs from turning.


----------



## Slamm (Nov 29, 2012)

12' chokers in western kentucky cost $18ish dollars. Throw the chains away and get real cable chokers.

Sam


----------

